# Taking our kitty on a long overseas flight



## AmandaNS (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi there!
I'm new to this forum, and have a question.
My husband and I are planning to move overseas for at least a year, possibly 2 or 3, for work. We would be coming from eastern Canada to South Korea, which means a flight from Halifax to Toronto (about 2 hours), a stopover for a couple of hours, and then the flight from Toronto to Korea (about 14 hours). Then there's the check-in time in Korea (no quarantine time with proof of rabies shot) and the time to get to our new place.
We love our kitty more than anything, but I'm nervous about this trip. We want her to be with us, since we'll be away for a matter of years, not just weeks, but we don't want to hurt her, either.
My question: is this just too much of a trip to do? We don't feel we can take her into the cabin with us... she's pretty "meowy" when travelling (although she doesn't get upset with it, we've done 4+ hours in the car) and it seems that the size restrictions of the in-cabin carriers are, well, really small for such a long trip. I'm not happy about putting her in cargo, either... but think it would actually be easier for her. Also, I don't know what happens at the airport, how traumatic it would be, etc. Another huge concern of mine is that she isn't exactly, um, friendly with other people -- she usually growls and hisses at people she doesn't know if she feels scared.
Sorry for the long post... but I'm worried. I can't imagine being away from her for so long. She's 6 years old, and 1-3 years is a long time in cat years. There's not really anyone we can have her stay with. I'm just not sure what to do.
Any thoughts? Anyone travel this far with a cat before? We're aware of the legal requirements, just wondering about the practical stuff.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Being military I can offer comfort and info.

She needs a secure, airline approved carrier, and make sure to use zip ties to secure the carrier if it is one of those that can come apart. My husband drilled holes along the lips on the outer edge and zip tied them real tight.
Any part of the carrier that you feel might come loose secure it!!

When checking in, the airline people will be making sure the pet in comfortable and then will trace it with stuff to make sure there are no bombs in it, and basically give it a once over. Then they will zip tie the front to secure it. 

Airlines have different rules, but I say if they allow it, take her in the cabin with you. She will be much more comforted. Who cares if she meows. The yelling kids are alot more obnoxious. LOL!

I brought 2 dogs and a cat to Seattle from Hawaii...the cat did MUCH MUCH better than the dogs did. As a matter of fact, it didn't bother him at all! 

Anyway, most airlines are awesome with pets.

On a side note: one of my dogs traveled with us from Guam to Seattle. It was 22 hours of travel time. Guam to Japan then a 5 hour wait for the next flight to Seattle. At the Japanese airport they were so nice and let us(another person was traveling on the same flight as us who also had pets)see our fur babies before we boarded onto the next plane.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I haven't had to travel with my cats yet, but I know I'm going to be moving with them in a few years so I've been doing a lot of reading on it. I would try to take your kitty in the cabin with you... our cats are rather vocal also, but I would rather have a few irritated passengers than risk something happening to my cats while they are out of my sight, especially with a stopover. My freaking suitcases can't even make it on a direct flight from Montreal to Vancouver, so I don't know how much faith I would have that my babies would make it onto the right plane. I think I would worry too much that they would end up in the middle of who-knows-where without me. 

I know the size restrictions are not exactly roomy for them, but again, it seems preferable to me than taking the chance of putting them in the cargo. I've heard so many horror stories about animals escaping, animals dying, crates getting thrown around by baggage handlers... I'm sure some stories are exaggerated, but animals _do_ die in flight and if there is any way to minimize that chance, even if it means putting them in some discomfort or bothering a few people, I'll do it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would find it wonderful to hear a kitty on a flight! Who knows, there might be alot of animal lovers on the flight and it wouldnt bother them. I would worry more about my cat being in cargo. I vote take her on with you if you have the choice. 

Maybe start feeding her in the carrier, give treats, take short rides in it to get her use to being in it. Good luck on your move!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess I'll be the dissenting opinion here -- I love cats, but a cat meowing for 14 hours straight on a flight... let's just say "pissed" wouldn't begin to cover it.

I'm not an expert on traveling with cats. Is there something you can give her that will knock her out for the flight? It might be less stressful for all concerned.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've traveled with 2 of my cats, but not nearly as far as you're going. Here's a link to a thread where I did a brain dump on it...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=plane

I, too, would take her in the cabin, not cargo. There are tranquilizers you can give her. They don't knock her out, but definitely chill them out. It will wear off given the length of flight you're talking about. But I think by then she will have gotten used to it. 

You can also try some trial runs in the car...go for a long ride (2-4 hours) and see if she chills out after a while. Also try some rescue remedy and feliway and see how she responds. That will help you decide whether she will be really annoying if you take her in the cabin.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Bethany said:


> Is there something you can give her that will knock her out for the flight?


I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it wasn't recommended to give tranquilizers or sedatives to cats on flights because the effects of those high altitudes combined with the sedatives hadn't been thoroughly studied, or something. I think they mentioned that there was a higher risk of respiratory failure when sedated cats were in planes, or something. I'm not sure, but again I wouldn't risk it... I'll take on a few teed-off passengers than have a dead cat when I land. When I fly, I'll definitely look into natural calming remedies, but I don't think I'll risk an all-out tranquilizer.

Edited to add:
http://www.ipata.com/page.php?rp=9#9
http://www.sfspca.org/advocacy/pdf/pdf_ ... rplane.pdf


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

tranqs dont allow pets to adjust to temp changes is what I was told.

however....someone suggested benedril. its not a tranq but it'll make them sleepy. I didn't try it but I know some others did.


----------

